# Kenzie is back!



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

My husky is back home with us!! I got a call from Home Again saying someone found Kenzie so I went ahead and let them put me through to the person. She said she was out and almost got hit by a car. They pulled over and she jumped right in! 

I haven't been able to get a hold of her owners yet, and there are no ad for her on Cragslist, so I guess I'll wait and see. I'm kind of irked because she still has the same collar and tags on it that she had when I gave her to them and it's sun faded a lot so I know they kept her outside a lot. They didn't update the information for her microchip AND didn't get a tag with their information on it. Ugh. They seemed so great. I wish I kept their address so I can swing by and see if they're even home. I want to give them the benefit of the doubt but I'm hesitant. 

I didn't leave a message because I'm not sure if I want them to know that I have her. I'm considering just pretending like I'm checking up on her to see what they even say. I don't even know. What would you do? Should I even bother contacting them?

On the upside, she's a complete sweetheart with Gracie and Gracie is just loving having a buddy around! I'll take some pictures tonight but right now I have to go to school and cram for my exam that I should already be taking. I was not accounting for having to drive two hours out of town to pick up Kenzie. UGH!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know that I would think of putting a lost dog on Craig's List. Have you gone around their neighborhood - they may have posters up. They should have new tags and have updated the chip info. though. Are you planning on keeping her?


----------

